# 70's Timex Boys Mil Style



## pg tips

You may remember my ramblings about one of these I had as a kid and how I longed for another, well sometimes my hours of trawling through the ebay crap section can come up trumps! I've seen these fetch Â£20 and more when listed seperatly, well in the same pile as the red handed smiths was this! Sellers picture captures it quite well


















He described it as such "Timex Military (Youth's) Actually this one seems OK but needs a new strap/band"

Well it arrived today and I was stunned, apart from a scratched crystal which got the standard 400 w&d / 1200 w&d / brasso pgtips polish it is bloody mint! Can't see a mark on it!

To say I'm happy is an understatement. It's dated as 1974 which was my 9th birthday year so it can't be far off being exactly what i had as a child.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

great looking watch Paul







glad you managed to find such a good one,what size is it?


----------



## MarkF

Another belter from a crappy pic, it looks mint now









Isn't it great getting a better watch than you anticipated?


----------



## pg tips

Thanks Mac, it's 30mm. Just like buses heres another. From a different seller again in a bargain job lot. The similarities to the timex are uncanny, must have been a popular style. Not in as good nick this one, crystal chipped and cracked at 6 and 2 but not enough to stop you liking it. Unlike the Timex this isn't steel but chrome on brass, much rougher case as well fatter by about 2mm and 31mm diameter exc crown, crown isn't as nicely finished either as arn't the hands, although I like the red date! Got a single jewel swiss movt. Wonder what the T A either side of 6 mean or if it's connected with the American Sears shops?


----------



## pg tips

Yes Mark it is, makes up for all the ones worse than expected!

Side by side


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The Sears is good but the Timex is great, the hands,the face also the size means it isn`t too small to wear


----------



## MIKE

Nice Find, Paul







I managed to find the same watch, I wore as a ten year old, at a carboot.

MIKE.


----------



## plumsteadblue

HI PAUL,

I have a friend from the US who visits now and again, he wears a sears watch (had for years) much the same as the one in your pic, and that came from the Sears shops in the US it is their own (brand), the T & A, I was told the A stands for advancing towards the 6 position and the T is for trailing from the 6, ?? sounds typical american to me, so hope this helps.

cheers, John


----------



## pg tips

great info thanks John

glad it doesn't stand for the T&A the americans use now!


----------



## Griff

Are all these pin lever?


----------



## seiko6139

PG,

I had one of those for Xmas 1972 I was 5 and a half at the time.It came in a thin red box with a cellophane window in it.The strap was plastic with holes in it.I wore it every day until Xmas 1977 when I had my first digital LCD watch.I can't remember what happened to it now.I remember that they also did the same watch without the date as well.

Ian


----------



## Guest

Glad you got the watch you wanted PG.









You didn't tell me you wanted one of those, they are not uncommon at boot sales.

You kept on about red numbers!


----------



## rhaythorne

Well done PG









I think I paid Â£30 or so for mine, still on it's original, very short, boy's-length strap with the holes:










This one's from 1977. I lost my original one


----------



## pg tips

Yes Griff they are the pin pallet movement.

Ian I remember the stap now









Neil I was convinced mine had red 13 - 24 numbers but it must be a false memory, if you see a non date one cheap pick it up for me, doesn't have to be running.

I think we should have a timex forum


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> Neil I was convinced mine had red 13 - 24 numbers but it must be a false memory, if you see a non date one cheap pick it up for me, doesn't have to be running.


OK will do.


----------



## Roy

Just made this see main forum


----------



## Paul

Hi all,

And of course anything that Timex could do, Ingersoll could do aswell.










Personally I like the seconds around the chapter ring. (is that what it is called?)

Paul D


----------



## Stan

Vostok do one too.









I wonder if Roy can get this?


----------



## rodiow

...oo I like that model Stan , Id buy one of those ,...wot you think Roy?, could be popular?


----------



## rhaythorne

> I wonder if Roy can get this?


He had some! I bought one. Not on the steel bracelet though:


----------



## Roy

rhaythorne said:


> I wonder if Roy can get this?
> 
> 
> 
> He had some! I bought one.
Click to expand...

 Only sold out last week, I guess no one looks at the site anymore.


----------



## Stan

Only the vintage section normally, Roy.


----------



## Roy

I will obviously be getting some more soon,


----------



## pg tips

put this in my watching list tonight








I must be mad!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

theres a nice looking round cased gold plated Timex auto on a stall at the local market priced at Â£40 looks in good condition seems to work ok but i don`t no if this is a lot for one of these?


----------



## Guest

mach 0.0013137 said:


> theres a nice looking round cased gold plated Timex auto on a stall at the local market priced at Â£40 looks in good condition seems to work ok but i don`t no if this is a lot for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You could say that.


----------



## rodiow

mach 0.0013137 said:


> theres a nice looking round cased gold plated Timex auto on a stall at the local market priced at Â£40 looks in good condition seems to work ok but i don`t no if this is a lot for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Â£40 for a Timex is a bit steep init , I think the dealers chancin it a bit , I get the same thing down here on the Island when some antique stall owners who dont know the first thing about watches can have a Timex priced up at alot more than a watch with a better jeweled movement in it but because theyve heard of "Timex" they given it a bigger price tag, .....it can be to ones advantage sometimes....


----------



## Guest

rodiow said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres a nice looking round cased gold plated Timex auto on a stall at the local market priced at Â£40 looks in good condition seems to work ok but i don`t no if this isÂ a lot for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Â£40 for a Timex is a bit steep init , I think the dealers chancin it a bit , I get the same thing down here on the Island when some antique stall owners who dont know the first thing about watches can have a Timex priced up at alot more than a watch with a better jeweled movement in it but because theyve heard of "Timex" they given it a bigger price tag, .....it can be to ones advantage sometimes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

That's a fact Rod.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks guys did wonder, trouble is before this guy turned up you could sometimes find interesting old watches cheap (Â£5-10) on the market, now the`ve all gone through the roof (Â£40-Â£50) for tatty obviously originally cheap watches


----------



## rhaythorne

Postie delivered this little beauty today. Not a great picture as it's one of those dials that my rubbish camera just refuses to focus on for some reason, but it's a lovely little watch



























The movement is obviously a little better than the one in my Timex!


----------



## Roy

Nice one Rich,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> Postie delivered this little beauty today. Not a great picture as it's one of those dials that my rubbish camera just refuses to focus on for some reason, but it's a lovely little watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movement is obviously a little better than the one in my Timex!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


very nice watch Rich and Roy







I look forward to my(slightly different version) arriving in the next few days


----------



## Stan

Nice looking watch Rich and Roy.


----------



## Roy

> very nice watch Rich and Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to my(slightly different version) arriving in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Do you mean this Mac ?


----------



## Roy

> very nice watch Rich and Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to my(slightly different version) arriving in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Do you mean this Mac ?


----------



## jasonm

You know this will just encourage Silver Hawk and his yellow hand campaign.....


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> You know this will just encourage Silver Hawk and his yellow hand campaign.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I know,


----------



## Mrcrowley

Very disapointed with Hawkey









2 emails & no response







You slacking man?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> very nice watch Rich and RoyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forwardÂ to my(slightly different version) arriving in the next few daysÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this Mac ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...























thats it I`m not waiting for the postman I`m breaking

into the post depot





















Roy you may have gathered

me like it


----------



## Roy

> thats it I`m not waiting for the postman I`m breaking
> 
> into the post depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy you may have gathered
> 
> me like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Well don't break in yet 'cause it's still here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> You know this will just encourage Silver Hawk and his yellow hand campaign.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I have seen the light He is the prophet of the chosen way


----------



## jasonm

> I have seen the light He is the prophet of the chosen way


No hes not, hes a very naughty boy....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â thats it I`m not waitingÂ for the postman I`m breaking
> 
> into the post depotÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Roy you may have gathered
> 
> me like itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't break in yet 'cause it's still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

OK I`m just going out for a little drive on the motorway







I hope you have

a good nights sleep Roy







and don`t worry about any strange suspicious noises during the night it`ll just be the wind







by the way you don`t have a big dog do you?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> I have seen the light He is the prophet of the chosen way
> 
> 
> 
> No hes not, hes a very naughty boy....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Hawky`s name is Brian


----------



## Stan

Hawkys real name is Richard Arbib.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Came home from night shift to a nice package from Bridligton;

the RLT-18(?) and tools have arrived







excellant watch as usual,many thanks Roy.









Thats it I`m knackered I`m off to bed


----------



## Roy

Glad you like it Mac,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Glad you like it Mac,Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Now that I`m awake(well almost) I like it even more







.I had to put it away this morning couldn`t wear it otherwise I`d have kept looking at it and not got much sleep(sad man)














The green strap really suits it


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy I`ve uad the RLT-18 for 3 days now,worn it almost constantly and its lost 3 seconds since then
















great job


----------



## Roy

Nice one,


----------



## pg tips

With many thanks to Neil I now have the non date Timex boys mil style as well









Crystal needs a polish but apart from that it looks mint.  Thanks Neil.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> With many thanks to Neil I now have the non date Timex boys mil style as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal needs a polish but apart from that it looks mint. Thanks Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










good for you Paul, I must say your great photos have stimulated me to keep an eye out for one of these interesting watches


----------



## rodiow

Yo PG !, today at the flea market I was quite suprised to see your boys sized Timex military style watch in another form!, it was an older "Sekonda" Im sure virtualy identical to the mil Timex you own and the other one "speers" was it?, thinking about it I am sure he has had it on his stall for weeks and weeks the reason it has not sold is the price tag reads Â£30 , if I can get him to come down in price to something a little more favourable would you be interested ?, It is too small for my liking and not cheep enough for me to make any money on but I thought you might be interested , please let me know if you would like me to haggle and purchase this watch on your behalf for your collection, it does look in very good condition and it is working , I reckon I could get the price down a bit but it has only just clicked in my head reading this you may want this watch ,you can have first refusal , if you dont want it maybe someone else on the forum would like me to get it for them?


----------



## rodiow

....just thought is that last post alowed mr boss man ....sir.... love?.....Im not floggin me wears.....o'nest guv I avent even bought it yet !!!


----------



## pg tips

I wouldn't pay more than a tenner tops Rod.









I'm hoping in 20 years time when I need the money to suplement ny pension I might get Â£30 for them!


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> With many thanks to Neil I now have the non date Timex boys mil style as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal needs a polish but apart from that it looks mint. Thanks Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mon plaisir PG.


----------



## pg tips

Well it's arrived. Non runner but I knew that when I bought it.

The 1 - 12 are raised (stamped from behind I should think, then painted a gold colour.

Unlike the black dials this says Great Britain either side of the 6.


----------

